# Suggestions please for skis



## Nick (Aug 18, 2011)

Need some help and guidance. 

I can afford a single pair of skis this year - my budget is probably up to ~$600 max. 

I'm replacing my Atomic Beta Ride 9.22's which have seen their fair share of days. 

What I'm looking for and how I ski: 

I like something all-mountain, I tend to do it all. I probably spend less time on groomers than I do in glades and on moguls. I _occasionally_ hit the terrain park, so something I could actually attempt a 360 in would be good. e.g. at the AZ summit I spent the majority of my time in Brackett's Basin, and hit that smaller terrain park on the runout ... forget the name of the trail now. Also spent time on the moguls there. 

Basically covering a lot of area 

I like going "off the beaten path" a lot. Would also like to do some off-piste (like Tucks) next Spring. 

So.... something versatile. I realize that wanting a set of skis that performs OK everywhere means they won't be GREAT anywhere, but them's the breaks. I will make do and I'm sure no matter what I end up with it will be leaps and bounds beyond my Atomics. 

Suggestions welcome! I have some brand affinity for Atomics simply because I loved mine for so long, but I'm open to just about anything. :grin:


----------



## WWF-VT (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd suggest taking a look at last years Fischer Watea 84 there are some good closeout sales and bargains on the web for this ski.

"A versatile all mountain machine, the Watea 84 is a great choice for one quiver skiers who want one pair to ski the entire mountain well. Solid edge grip and stiffness for hard pack while being buttery smooth through trees and tight spots, Fischer has done an excellent job in designing this ski."


----------



## billski (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure I'd want to be doing 360's on a Watea.  But what do I know...

You're asking for a lot out of one ski.  Why don't keep your current skis for the park rat in you and get the Watea for everything else?


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2011)

My present skis suck in the park. I make e'm work. 

Honeslty I haven't done a 360 in a long time but it's a goal of mine this year. I get very intimidated coming up to the lip.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

I liked the Nordica Enforcers when I demoed them...the traditional camber version.  Might be a good one to demo.  

I ski on Heads, but they just completely redid their lineup and most of their skis are either (a) best for west coast bowl skiing, or (b) for hard pack.  

Wateas are good.  

In general, you want something a little more forgiving and that will turn quickly in the woods and bumps yet have some float.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

And the best time to buy is right about now. Ski swaps are good and tent sales are too, but the closer we get to the season, the less selection of holdovers there will be and the prices will creep back up. I'd say look for a 2009 or 2010 ski. 

*These guys* have some good skis and good prices, but honestly they are getting a little bit picked over now.  That said, here are some options:  

http://www.levelninesports.com/Fischer-2011-Watea-98-Bc-Tt-Powder-Skis

Another option:  http://www.levelninesports.com/2011-Head-Cherry-Kiwi-80-Twin-Tip-Skis

But I can't stress the importance of demoing skis.  If you can wait, demo before you buy!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Aug 18, 2011)

Volkl Bridge

The new Alpine ski in Warwick was dealin huge on em a couple months ago.....

I think the watea is a decent call too......


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 18, 2011)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=98278

got these for very similar purposes that you're looking for, minus the park and a bit more hard snow performance as we see so much of it in the east.

check out the link to review on epicski for a more details.  I did not demo the skis, but I'm pretty confident I'm going to love them.

in your price range as well.


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2011)

Any thoughts on these Atomic Blackeye Ti?

http://www.winter-sports.com/EN/Skitests/skitestsmodeles.php?anneetest=2010&id=158



> The Blackeye has been Atomic's choice for our "versatile freeride ski" (70% piste/30% off-piste) for a number of years. The titanium-reinforced 2010 version cut a fine figure and got a 'special mention' from our reviewers. They were impressed by its design, its versatility and the overall level of performance. The Blackeye Ti is great for athletic skiers looking for an all-round ski that performs well on all types of snow and all terrains. It is suitable for all levels from the intermediary skier to the expert.



err... although i just realized they are a couple hundred over my budget :roll:


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2011)

What does the underfoot width make a difference in? Edge transitions?


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2011)

Edit: you can tell it's been a long time since I"ve bought skis :lol: 

My last set are 106-72-98 180cm.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 18, 2011)

I need new Alpine skis and New Tele skis this year.  To save a little cash, I was looking at the Bluhouse MR (used to be called the Antic) for the Tele skis:

http://www.factorydirectskis.com/mr-179.html

$315 for 125-92-120 and a bamboo core.  Solid deal.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 18, 2011)

Hit up the Wachusett Labor Day weekend sale. Even if you don't buy anything you can check some of the stuff out in person and talk to the sales people about the skis. It's just a sale and they bring in other dealers as well as moving old stock from the shop.

Their swap is over Columbus day weekend.


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Hit up the Wachusett Labor Day weekend sale. Even if you don't buy anything you can check some of the stuff out in person and talk to the sales people about the skis. It's just a sale and they bring in other dealers as well as moving old stock from the shop.
> 
> Their swap is over Columbus day weekend.



Thanks, that's a great tip


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 19, 2011)

have you ruled out rocker, or tip/tail rise?


----------



## Nick (Aug 19, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> have you ruled out rocker, or tip/tail rise?



Nope but that is something i would definitely want to demo before buying.  Whats the deal,  better float? 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## speden (Aug 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> Any thoughts on these Atomic Blackeye Ti?



I demoed some of those last season.  They had good edge grip and fairly good quickness as best I can remember.  They seemed best for shorter radius turns on groomers.  I didn't think they'd work too well in deeper snow or crud, so I'd say they are pretty one dimensional.

I much preferred the Atomic Crimson Ti, which is what I ended up buying.  It's wider underfoot, so has better float than the Blackeye, and I'd say better crud busting.  Feels a lot more stable at speed too with no twitchiness, yet has great edge grip when you want it.  You do give up something in quickness though so probably not that great for bumps.  I liked it in a shorter length than would be normal for my height.  I felt I got back some maneuverability that way while still getting the benefits of a wider base.  Demoing was key for me to finding the right length and 5cm shorter than I expected to like made all the difference in the world.

The Crimson's have a little early rise in the tip.  The advantage of this in my view is very smooth turn initiation, and improved crud performance.

Wachusett stocks both of these skis in their demo center.  When in doubt, demo, demo, demo.


----------



## Terry (Aug 20, 2011)

I would seriously look at the line prophet series. I ski on the 100's all winter and love them for just about everything.Fun carvers on everything but boilerplate, awesome in the powder and crud. Adequate in the bumps and very manuverable in the trees. Spring skiing is a blast as you float over the slush and mashed potatoes. If you keep them well tuned they are great on just about anything. When I wear out my current pair, I will def get another.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 20, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> I liked the Nordica Enforcers when I demoed them...the traditional camber version.  Might be a good one to demo.
> .



Gotta go with the boss on this one, Have these skis, love them. It's unbelieavable how a ski with these dimensions is so versatile. 98 under foot, yet has something like an 18 m tr. The spring action on turns is fantastic. And being that they are so fat, great for the powder days.



Terry said:


> I would seriously look at the line prophet series. I ski on the 100's all winter and love them for just about everything.Fun carvers on everything but boilerplate, awesome in the powder and crud. Adequate in the bumps and very manuverable in the trees. Spring skiing is a blast as you float over the slush and mashed potatoes. If you keep them well tuned they are great on just about anything. When I wear out my current pair, I will def get another.



Have heard nothing but good things about these skis, nice on the eyes, lot of flex. Seem to be similar to Enforcers in terms of performance. I've run into folks skiin on these and asked how they like them, of course everyone says they like their skis, but in this case people just rave.



Nick said:


> Any thoughts on these Atomic Blackeye Ti?



Never skied them, but my friend has them, seems like a pretty stiff ski. Not wide enough for my liking. Lately fat is the way to go. Wouldn't want anything under 98 underfoot


----------



## Puck it (Aug 20, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Gotta go with the boss on this one, Have these skis, love them. It's unbelieavable how a ski with these dimensions is so versatile. 98 under foot, yet has something like an 18 m tr. The spring action on turns is fantastic. And being that they are so fat, great for the powder days.
> 
> 
> 
> Never skied them, but my friend has them, seems like a pretty stiff ski. Not wide enough for my liking. Lately fat is the way to go. Wouldn't want anything under 98 underfoot



You have that covered with the waist line.  Couldn't resist.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd tell you to try the Watea 78, but Fischer stopped making them after last season. You could try to find a pair online (good luck) or try the Fischer Motive which is what replaced them.

Otherwise, a pair of Watea 84's might do the trick for you too. This too is an excellent all mountain type ski.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 22, 2011)

I love my Watea 84s... Thinking about going with something wider, but will probably ski these this season again... 

They are basically my 'do everything' ski (though I don't tend to wander into the park). They are amazingly light but still torsionally stiff (thanks to carbon fiber stringers in the ski) I have another pair (elan rip sticks that I bought from wa-loaf) that are my super hardpack day skis... otherwise, I'm on the Wateas.

-w


----------



## skidmarks (Aug 23, 2011)

*Atomic THEORY*

Hi I'm late to the party but the Atomic Theory All Mountain Twin Tip sounds like a good fit.
Everyone on the SuburbanSport.com Staff who demoed them last spring enjoyed them. We placed them in our Mixed Snow/All Mountain category since the Theory isn't a pure Park and Pipe Ski.

Atomic builds as great ski and and knows it way around twin tips too, they press Armada skis.
I personally have no use for a twin tip but enjoyed the way it skied the whole mountain albeit we were at Okemo.

IMO ski waist width of 88-98 with some early rise is where you'll want to be.


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks,  you aren't late to the party at all!  Gonna review all the suggestions this week and make a decision in the next few weeks..  As long as I've got em when the snow falls! 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## skidmarks (Aug 23, 2011)

*Rossignol S3*

Another member of our staff Scott loves his Rossignol S3 and finds it to be a great all mountain ski.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Hi I'm late to the party but the Atomic Theory All Mountain Twin Tip sounds like a good fit.
> Everyone on the SuburbanSport.com Staff who demoed them last spring enjoyed them. We placed them in our Mixed Snow/All Mountain category since the Theory isn't a pure Park and Pipe Ski.
> 
> Atomic builds as great ski and and knows it way around twin tips too, they press Armada skis.
> ...



I'll second this. I demoed them at WA last spring. They were one of my favorites of the day. Very light and nimble yet pretty stiff. It was in crud conditions, so i can't speak well to the hard snow edge grip. But it would def be a good one quiver ski. I bet Wachusett will have it to demo once the snow flies.


----------



## skidmarks (Aug 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'll second this. I demoed them at WA last spring. They were one of my favorites of the day. Very light and nimble yet pretty stiff. It was in crud conditions, so i can't speak well to the hard snow edge grip. But it would def be a good one quiver ski. I bet Wachusett will have it to demo once the snow flies.



Yes Banging Ski, we skied the full range too!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 23, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Hi I'm late to the party but the Atomic Theory All Mountain Twin Tip sounds like a good fit.
> Everyone on the SuburbanSport.com Staff who demoed them last spring enjoyed them. We placed them in our Mixed Snow/All Mountain category since the Theory isn't a pure Park and Pipe Ski.
> 
> Atomic builds as great ski and and knows it way around twin tips too, they press Armada skis.
> ...



Ill agree with this recommendation.  They were very surprising to me as I had not previously liked Atomic's twins.  They had good hold on hard pack.  They have a vertical sidewall under the foot.

Skidmarks....Were you at Okemo the day before On-Snow at Stratton, with, Atomic, Rossi, Blizzard, and Fischer?  If so it would have been nice to meet you.


----------



## mrksn (Aug 30, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Another member of our staff Scott loves his Rossignol S3 and finds it to be a great all mountain ski.



+1 on the S3's which are now my daily drivers, heres my post from another ski shopping thread.  Unchanged from '11 to '12


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2011)

mrksn said:


> +1 on the S3's which are now my daily drivers, heres my post from another ski shopping thread.  Unchanged from '11 to '12



Thanks, will take a look at those too. 

Really excited, hope to pick something up in the next 4 - 6 weeks or so. So I can stand on them in my basement :lol:


----------



## darent (Sep 9, 2011)

may I suggest the blizzard bushwacker{ 90 underfoot}  and the line prophet 90 or 100  also a great ski for a good price is the elan spire{98mm underfoot} I have the elan 999, my first wide ski. took a little getting use to ,but the more I skied it the more I like it. nice light ski.


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2011)

What's the general benefit to going wider underfoot?


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Ill agree with this recommendation.  They were very surprising to me as I had not previously liked Atomic's twins.  They had good hold on hard pack.  They have a vertical sidewall under the foot.
> 
> Skidmarks....Were you at Okemo the day before On-Snow at Stratton, with, Atomic, Rossi, Blizzard, and Fischer?  If so it would have been nice to meet you.



Dig the 9/11 avatar. :flag::flag:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> What's the general benefit to going wider underfoot?



Obviously better in the powder, more stable, ski over crud much easier, list goes on. Used to be where a ski this wide underfoot was considered to be mostly a big mountain powder ski. However, in the day and age with the bigger side cuts, they've turned into all mountain skis. With every ski I've purchased I've gone wider and wider, now wouldn't want to touch anything under 98


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 10, 2011)

Andy explained it very well.  My everday ski is a K2 Appache outlaw that is 90 underfoot.  I ski most of my days in PA, where the snow is often harder than I'd like it to be.  

my newest ski is the watea 114, which I am going to mount Marker Dukes on so that I can do some back country lines in the Laurel Highlands with my buddies.

many have mentioned the watea 84 and that'd probably be a good ski for you "to get wider" with!


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2011)

It can't be all positive though rigth? You must sacrifice something to go wider underfoot?


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> It can't be all positive though rigth? You must sacrifice something to go wider underfoot?


Fat is great. But yes, you can't be as quick edge to edge. A lot of folks will suggest otherwise. They are just plain wrong. I still rock a 79mm ski in my quiver. You don't see bump skiers and racers rocking fat skis yet for a reason. Skinny skis still have their place. But for a one ski quiver, high 80s should do you just fine.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Fat is great. But yes, you can't be as quick edge to edge. A lot of folks will suggest otherwise. They are just plain wrong. I still rock a 79mm ski in my quiver. You don't see bump skiers and racers rocking fat skis yet for a reason. Skinny skis still have their place. But for a one ski quiver, high 80s should do you just fine.



+1


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2011)

i'm far from a gear head but believe you will find that different manufacturer's skis will perform differently.  i demo'd a pair of Kastle FX94s.  i normal ski Noridca in an 84 and on the groomed conditions i skied that day the Kastle felt quicker edge to edge.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 10, 2011)

Demo a pair of Nordica Enforcers, 98 underfoot, and see what the edge to edge response is like, they'll shock you. Not only do skis vary from manufacturer to manufacturer obviously same hold true model to model. I also have the Nordica Jet Fuels, 86 underfoot, great ski. However it's stiffer and not as versatile as the Enforcers.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2011)

I am looking at a pair of hell and back from Nordica. 98mm under foot.  It is looks like it would be a great all around ski to replace my 88's.


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Hi I'm late to the party but the Atomic Theory All Mountain Twin Tip sounds like a good fit.
> Everyone on the SuburbanSport.com Staff who demoed them last spring enjoyed them. We placed them in our Mixed Snow/All Mountain category since the Theory isn't a pure Park and Pipe Ski.
> 
> Atomic builds as great ski and and knows it way around twin tips too, they press Armada skis.
> ...



I just read the Theory does not have "metal", I'm guessing that means in the core, obviously the edges still have metal.... those icy / hardpack days freak me out a bit if edge grip is really poor.


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2011)

What about length, skis getting shorter now too? Is that a function of height / weight vs. ski surface area? 

I'm 5'10, ~185 lb


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> What about length, skis getting shorter now too? Is that a function of height / weight vs. ski surface area?
> 
> I'm 5'10, ~185 lb


The "go shorter" trend of ten years ago has reversed itself and now most are going longer, especially for powder, especially for twin tip. Not sure about early tip rise but I would assume for that too. Ski characteristics might need to be factored into the equation as well. What are you currently skiing? You'd probably be fine in the 175-180 range.

Dude, you just need to go demo some skis!  You'll find different brands might ski differently despite having similar length so length is not always reliable across brands like a pant size.


----------



## Nick (Sep 19, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Dude, you just need to go demo some skis!  You'll find different brands might ski differently despite having similar length so length is not always reliable across brands like a pant size.




FWIW I've recently found pant size also not so reliable :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Sep 19, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Demo a pair of Nordica Enforcers, 98 underfoot, and see what the edge to edge response is like, they'll shock you. Not only do skis vary from manufacturer to manufacturer obviously same hold true model to model. I also have the Nordica Jet Fuels, 86 underfoot, great ski. However it's stiffer and not as versatile as the Enforcers.


 
Can't change physics, though. Narrower is quicker, just because of the mechanics of the turn.

It's ridiculous how fat of skis people in the East use for all-mountains. 94 is my powder ski, I used it all of 5 days last year in the East. My all-mountain is 84, wouldn't want to go any wider. Hard snow, 66.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 20, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Can't change physics, though. Narrower is quicker, just because of the mechanics of the turn.
> 
> It's ridiculous how fat of skis people in the East use for all-mountains. 94 is my powder ski, I used it all of 5 days last year in the East. My all-mountain is 84, wouldn't want to go any wider. Hard snow, 66.



I tend to agree with this, sorta.  

I agree that people seem to be going way to wide in the east. Unless someone only gets out on Powder or Corn days, I think anything over mid 80s for a daily driver makes very little sense in the East for a strong skier given the average conditions we experience. 

I don't agree with 94 being wide enough for powder in the East unless the person using the ski is under 170 pounds. My opinion is because of the 'third dimension' in smear turning in powder. In those conditions narrower isn't always quicker. I have had a pair of Rossi Axioms for 10 years as my powder ski.  It's 184cm, heavy, 110 underfoot, probably 125 in the tip and tail, very straight ski.  I'm guessing the turn radius is in the 30s. Two years ago I picked up a pair of 179 High Society FRs that are 92 underfoot, 125 in the tip, 114 in the tail with a 22m turn radius.   In anything over 8 inches of snow, the old Rossi Boats are quicker due to the added float.  In anything under 6 inches, I'd rather be on my B2s at 79 underfoot.

I'm 5'8" 185#.  If I were to go out and buy a powder/tree specific ski for the East Coast tomorrow, I think something like Skilogik's Ullr's Chariot RL at 182cms seems like the best tool for the job for a guy my size.  101 underfoot, non-twin, rockered tip, 15M turn radius. 

http://skilogik.com/skis-rockerlogik-ullrschariotrl.php


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2011)

I wish that Chariot was a tad longer for a guy my size. Looks like a killer ski and the graphics are amongst the best I have ever seen.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 20, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Can't change physics, though. Narrower is quicker, just because of the mechanics of the turn.
> 
> It's ridiculous how fat of skis people in the East use for all-mountains. 94 is my powder ski, I used it all of 5 days last year in the East. My all-mountain is 84, wouldn't want to go any wider. Hard snow, 66.




Demo them and then get back to us let us know how much you paid.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm 155-160lbs, 5-10, I'm on a 178 for my all mountains, 175 for the twins. I'd love to try some wider skis. But I really love the edge grip on the twins.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> 101 underfoot, non-twin, rockered tip, 15M turn radius.



sweet!!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I tend to agree with this, sorta.
> 
> I agree that people seem to be going way to wide in the east. Unless someone only gets out on Powder or Corn days, I think anything over mid 80s for a daily driver makes very little sense in the East for a strong skier given the average conditions we experience.
> 
> ...


 

I was looking at the Rave Rocker.  Now, reconsidering and looking the Nordica Hell and Back.  It comes in 177cm and is 98mm underfoot with a slight tip and tail rocker.  Plus it is light and fairly stiff.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I tend to agree with this, sorta.
> 
> I agree that people seem to be going way to wide in the east. Unless someone only gets out on Powder or Corn days, I think anything over mid 80s for a daily driver makes very little sense in the East for a strong skier given the average conditions we experience.
> 
> ...


I'd probably go with the Watea 101s if I had to do it again, maybe a little wider.

I did find it amusing to see the skis being used in Colorado when I was out there last year. They were probably narrower on average than the skis I see at Killington. I did come away with the conclusion that the 94 would be a great every day ski for the West, it really was in its element with the mix of powder bowls that hadn't seen snow in a little while, soft groomers, and some bumps and open trees.


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm holding off on a purchase I think until I can get a few demo runs in.. I've gotten a lot of awesome suggestions. Even a few nights at Wawa to test em 'out will be OK, but I do want to try some runs first.


----------



## billski (Oct 3, 2011)

Nick said:


> Even a few nights at Wawa to test em 'out will be OK, but I do want to try some runs first.



Hey Nick,
Let me tell you how it worked for me.  First, I found that big mountain or little mountain made little difference for getting the "feel" for a ski.  If you find yourself testing multiple pair at one hill, then try to do the same moves on the same trails, then mix it up a bit.  I demo'd 3 pair at Wawa, others at Stowe, others from a shop, etc.  I think I went through about a dozen skis.
Don't worry about the cost of the demo.  I found I learned as much about me/my abilities/my preferences as I did about the skis.

The second step is to be clear in your own mind what you plan to use them for.  I kind of think of ski selection similar to dating.  For me the first six six skis, it was, eh, meh, so-so.  They were good, but nothing to marry.  The seventh one made my heart  stop, it just felt so natural, and it worked so well with me.  Not knowing if this is the right one, I kept dating more skis, just to be sure.  I went back to true love and never looked back.

Yeah, it sounds hokey, and I expect the peanut gallery on this forum to this a full frontal assault.  Meh.

Oh and by the way, I find that often the marketing hype simply does not live up to the experience.  The ones that reviewers though were great I thought dekcus.    Just because it's recommended does not mean you will fall for it.   As long as you are having fun, that's all that matters.

Good luck with the demos.


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2011)

billski said:


> For me the first six six skis, it was, eh, meh, so-so.  They were good, but nothing to marry.  The seventh one made my heart  stop, it just felt so natural, and it worked so well with me.  Not knowing if this is the right one, I kept dating more skis, just to be sure.  I went back to true love and never looked back.
> .



Ski slut :lol:

Seriously thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 3, 2011)

you should demo first if you can.  

I have done that on 3 of the last 4 pairs of ski's I purchased.  It is nice to know what you are getting into before making such a large investment.


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 4, 2011)

can't go wrong with line prophet 90s...


----------



## mondeo (Oct 5, 2011)

The Sneak said:


> can't go wrong with line prophet 90s...


Yes, you can.

Blanket statements like this are nonsense. What's a great ski to someone can be utter rubbish to someone else. People have different preferences for responsiveness, flex, weight, etc.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 5, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> Blanket statements like this are nonsense. What's a great ski to someone can be utter rubbish to someone else. People have different preferences for responsiveness, flex, weight, etc.


This. A million times this.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 5, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> Blanket statements like this are nonsense. What's a great ski to someone can be utter rubbish to someone else. People have different preferences for responsiveness, flex, weight, etc.



I do push the Nordica Enforcers cause I love the ski, but you are 100% on the money.... But you know what, at the same time, it is a thread asking for suggestions


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 5, 2011)

Nick- Demo if you can, but otherwise just pick a ski that is in your price range, and is designed for the type of skiing you do. I swear some people are as into their gear as they are skiing itself.


----------



## mishka (Oct 6, 2011)

Nick

if you want to "demo" watea94 welcome to try mine sometimes. I  installed griffon demo's on them


----------



## Nick (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Mishka. 

Gonna be at Wawa this year?


----------



## mishka (Oct 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Thanks Mishka.
> 
> Gonna be at Wawa this year?




yes I am getting bronze pass there


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 6, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Yes, you can.
> 
> Blanket statements like this are nonsense. What's a great ski to someone can be utter rubbish to someone else. People have different preferences for responsiveness, flex, weight, etc.



100% agree.  Except in this case I have never heard a single negative comment about this ski.  I would consider this the most highly rated ski I've ever heard of.  So if you're trying to help advise/help someone why not point them towards winner instead of just complicating their choice with over-analysis of fine points and subjective criteria?


----------



## skiahman (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking to replace my AC3 Unlimiteds 170's this season. I've loved this ski like no other for ripping groomers at ridiculous speeds but I love to go all over the mountain and at times they can be ponderous---short turns, in the trees. I want to take the incredible edge hold and the high speed stability and add quick short turns on and off piste. I'm 53 years old, 5'9, 175lbs and an advanced intermediate-expert skier. Ski mostly at Sugarloaf roughly 45 days a season and am looking at the same ski (2011 AC30 Unlimited--tight on cash so the RTM is out of the question for now) in a 170 and also a Fischer Motive 76 or 80. I found a Motive 80 at 161cm but am wondering if that might be too short. I'm also wondering if I should go up to the 80, my AC3's are 76's. Any thoughts or opinions regarding length and waist and the Fischer Motives are appreciated.....yeah, yeah, I know, DEMO DEMO DEMO is the way to go but I don't see the opportunity arising anytime soon for me and I don't want to dillydally and miss out on a couple of good finds in used or last year model deals that I have found. Thanks for any input


----------



## 40Berg (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking to take advantage of some late-season deals, and this thread mentions the three skis I'm considering: the S3's, Volkl Bridge and Prophet 90s. 

I've only demoed the S3's - and really enjoyed them on three Utah powder days - but haven't been able to get my hands on the other two.  I was all set to make a bad decision and pull the trigger today, but would love to get some first-hand feedback on their performance, or lack thereof, in the East.   

My goal is to get a pair of skis that can transition from East to West so I can eliminate rentals in the future, while upgrading my skiing experience locally (I'll still have a pair of a 70mm waist for those icy/hardpack days).  Does anyone have experience on each of the three skis to compare?  

(About me:  Intermediate teetering on the Advanced label.  Shooting for 10 days in the East and 5 days out West per season.  50/50 groomed/ungroomed split.  Still a beginner in the trees and bumps.)


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 24, 2012)

40Berg said:


> Looking to take advantage of some late-season deals, and this thread mentions the three skis I'm considering: the S3's, Volkl Bridge and Prophet 90s.
> 
> I've only demoed the S3's - and really enjoyed them on three Utah powder days - but haven't been able to get my hands on the other two.  I was all set to make a bad decision and pull the trigger today, but would love to get some first-hand feedback on their performance, or lack thereof, in the East.
> 
> ...



I am not sure if you pulled the trigger on this purchase. FWIW I demo'd both  the Volkl Bridge and Prophet 90's and purchased the Volkl's.  I ski 40+ days a year all over the mountain at Sugarbush.  The Bridge just felt like a better built ski and handled a mix of hardpack, bumps and soft snow better than the Prophet.  You can find this year's Vollk Bridge with bindings for around $600 which is a great value for that caliber of a ski.


----------

